
Screenshot-proof images via temporal dithering - joshfraser
http://persistent.info/web-experiments/temporal-dithering/
======
ColinWright
Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4955639>

------
joshfraser
Seems like this might be interesting for Snapchat / Poke to implement if they
could get the frame rate high enough on a mobile phone.

------
Miademora
i can just take 2 screenshots right?

